# Thank you Masscops.com.........



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I got a phone call tonight from MAPD. My application was accepted and my backround checks are done and I was accepted as a cadet member.

If it were not for the "Getting on the Job" section of this site, I would not have known of MPD even haveing Auxiallrys, let alone was even looking. And the advice I gained from this site has helped me greatly.





Thanks
STM


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*STM - your one of the best guys on this site.
Anything good that comes your way, YOU DESERVE! IT!

Congrats my friend... *:thumbup:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats! He's right, the "Getting On The Job" section is great.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Congratulations! Man thumbs up!


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Cool, What dept?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats STM, I am glad that the members and the board were able to help you out. Best of luck with MAPD!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

JeepinWeezle";p="59300 said:


> Cool, What dept?


 Marblehead Auxiallry. 

I cant wait to start. The guy that runs it is going to get ahold of me this week to set up alternate training nights/times for me and another guy cause we cant go to training sessions cause were in an EMT class tuesday nights till the begining of May.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

..


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Good Luck &amp; Stay Safe 8)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Congrats STM!

How is it so far?
Send me a PM, I'm curious about MSAPD.


Eric


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I cant PM. It donest matter wether I log in, log out ,clean my cookies or even bake cookies................ever since the board upgrade I cant PM. 


I should expect to hear from the sgt. torrmorrow night about when we should start comeing down and the next steps etc.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey congrats bro! thats great!


----------

